# best substrate cap?



## markp35 (21 Mar 2011)

im trying to decide what would be the best medium to cap jbl aquabasis+ with.  any suggestions?


----------



## Themuleous (21 Mar 2011)

What do you want to achieve?  A particular look? Texture (for cory's perhaps)? One that wont mix? 

Sam


----------



## markp35 (21 Mar 2011)

yes im trying to settle on a cory friendly product like sand , but 1 that will sit on the top and not mix over time .


----------



## Alastair (21 Mar 2011)

Ive had sand over mine for the past year but getting a new tank so going with the tesco cat litter over the aqua basis this time. I've heard it's ok with corys


----------



## markp35 (21 Mar 2011)

i wouldnt use cat litter again if you paid me . it gos to mush and makes an awful mess.  i had it underneath sand and it was without doubt the single worst thing ive ever put in a tank .  have you had problems with the sand and aquabasis mixing?


----------



## Alastair (21 Mar 2011)

Which type of cat litter, I know some do go like that but the one particular tesco one doesn't apparently..There's also moler clay which is supposed to be fine too 

I never really had a problem with it mixing, but if I decided to move one of my swords, that did cause it to be pulled up through the sand and turn the water a cloudy red for a bit, I just topped up the sand where the Plant was to cover the mess ;0)


----------



## markp35 (21 Mar 2011)

i used pets at home 100% natural clay cat litter . capped with playsand .  and it was a nightmare . every time i pushed a plant into the sand up came a big brown cloud .  i would avoid that particular 1 like the plague .  

if mixing isnt a problem i will probably go with playsand , mainly  as its so cheap .  the vast majority of my substrate will be covered in dwarf hairgrass anyway , just leaving an open area for corys to forage in .


----------



## Alastair (21 Mar 2011)

That's why I liked the sand, love watching the corys shove the sand back out of there gills. Hate the constant turning of it all though grrrr


----------



## Themuleous (22 Mar 2011)

If you want sand, then use sand. Perhaps just be prepared to either accept that it'll mix or have to replace it every so often to maintain the look  

FYI you could just use 100% sand? providing you give the plants plenty of water column ferts, you don't have to have any form of plant substrate, it just gives that extra level of security, from knowing that the plants can get their ferts either form the substrate or water.

Sam


----------



## markp35 (22 Mar 2011)

i think i will use the aquabasis+  under playsand .  as i said the vast majority of the substrate will be covered so a little bit of mixing over time shouldnt really cause a problem as it wont be seen .  there will be a small area of open sand for corys , if i have to keep tidying that area up im not too fussed .

i hear what your saying about just using plain sand , but with this being my 1st planted tank im just trying to cover all bases


----------

